# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  nullità degli avvisi di accertamento basati sugli studi di settore

## mariatucci

La Commissione Tributaria Regionale della Campania, con la Sentenza n.189/12/06  pronunciata dalla sezione staccata di Salerno  ha  affermato che è privo di motivazione lavviso di accertamento basato sugli studi di settore, al quale non sia stato allegato il prospetto dei calcoli effettuato dal Fisco per pervenire ai maggiori ricavi contestati al contribuente.
Con la sentenza in oggetto la Commissione Tributaria di secondo grado ha di fatto stigmatizzato il comportamento adottato dal Fisco, in netto contrasto con le garanzie richieste dal legislatore a favore del contribuente: art. 7 dello Statuto del Contribuente e art. 3 della Legge 241/90, concernente la motivazione dei provvedimenti amministrativi. Il Fisco non deve limitarsi a riportare negli avvisi di accertamento i maggiori valori determinati ma deve indicare in modo circostanziato liter logico e i presupposti di fatto posti a base dei maggiori ricavi presunti. Se nellavviso manca lindicazione di tali elementi si lede di fatto il diritto di difesa del contribuente e lavviso è nullo.
La Commissione precisa inoltre che in tale accertamento non si può consentire il ricorso alla motivazione per relationem, attraverso un automatico rinvio alle risultanze dello studio di settore, in quanto laccertamento non può prescindere dalle verifiche e dalle valutazioni  che lUfficio deve  operare nella fase propedeutica allemissione dellavviso, ossia nellinvito al contraddittorio.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Approfitto dell'interessante intervento della cortese utente per anticipare che la prossima rassegna giurisprudenziale, che come al solito verrà contenuta nella newsletter del 15/12, e poi pubblicata sul sito, verrà incentrata proprio sul tema delle sentenze che hanno delegittimato gli accertamenti effettuati esclusivamente sulla base degli studi di settore e dei parametri.
Ringrazio l'utente per lo spunto !! 
buon lavoro   

> La Commissione Tributaria Regionale della Campania, con la Sentenza n.189/12/06  pronunciata dalla sezione staccata di Salerno  ha  affermato che è privo di motivazione lavviso di accertamento basato sugli studi di settore, al quale non sia stato allegato il prospetto dei calcoli effettuato dal Fisco per pervenire ai maggiori ricavi contestati al contribuente.
> Con la sentenza in oggetto la Commissione Tributaria di secondo grado ha di fatto stigmatizzato il comportamento adottato dal Fisco, in netto contrasto con le garanzie richieste dal legislatore a favore del contribuente: art. 7 dello Statuto del Contribuente e art. 3 della Legge 241/90, concernente la motivazione dei provvedimenti amministrativi. Il Fisco non deve limitarsi a riportare negli avvisi di accertamento i maggiori valori determinati ma deve indicare in modo circostanziato liter logico e i presupposti di fatto posti a base dei maggiori ricavi presunti. Se nellavviso manca lindicazione di tali elementi si lede di fatto il diritto di difesa del contribuente e lavviso è nullo.
> La Commissione precisa inoltre che in tale accertamento non si può consentire il ricorso alla motivazione per relationem, attraverso un automatico rinvio alle risultanze dello studio di settore, in quanto laccertamento non può prescindere dalle verifiche e dalle valutazioni  che lUfficio deve  operare nella fase propedeutica allemissione dellavviso, ossia nellinvito al contraddittorio.

----------


## sindoni

> Approfitto dell'interessante intervento della cortese utente per anticipare che la prossima rassegna giurisprudenziale, che come al solito verrà contenuta nella newsletter del 15/12, e poi pubblicata sul sito, verrà incentrata proprio sul tema delle sentenze che hanno delegittimato gli accertamenti effettuati esclusivamente sulla base degli studi di settore e dei parametri.
> Ringrazio l'utente per lo spunto !! 
> buon lavoro

  
Beh, con lessere troppo ottimisti si può solo rischiare di rimanere oltremodo delusi 
Infatti, con buona pace di chi crede:  
- in una _giustizia (tributaria) giusta; _ 
- che lart. 53 della carta costituzionale impone che _Tutti sono tenuti a concorrere alle spese pubbliche in ragione della loro capacità contributiva_;
- che lo statuto dei diritti del contribuente sia una norma di rango costituzionale e conseguentemente stimato non solo dalla dottrina e dalla giurisprudenza ma anche e soprattutto dal legislatore;
la finanziaria 2007 stabilisce, in contrapposizione al deciso della giurisprudenza più qualificata in tema di accertamenti da studi di settore, che il semplice scostamento dei ricavi dichiarati con quelli da studi di settore costituisce causa di accertamento come a dire che il reddito stabilito per legge è quello desumibile dagli studi di settore, che per il mancato adeguamento agli studi laccertamento è dietro langolo sulla base del reddito atteso (e più di ogni altro, dal lavoratore autonomo), che le possibilità di difesa per il contribuente si assottigliano
Molto interessante anche la franchigia  e ciò a conferma dei metodi grossolani, rozzi, iniqui di determinazione del reddito imponibile...  
Buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

Vedremo se tale BOZZA di legge sopravviverà al vaglio della Corte Costituzionale, al quale, se le cose restano così, verrà sicuramente sottoposta per carenza di costituzionalità. 
Non bisogna mai essere troppo ottimisti, ma non bisogna mai bagnarsi prima che piova !! 
ciao   

> Beh, con lessere troppo ottimisti si può solo rischiare di rimanere oltremodo delusi 
> Infatti, con buona pace di chi crede:  
> - in una _giustizia (tributaria) giusta; _ 
> - che lart. 53 della carta costituzionale impone che _Tutti sono tenuti a concorrere alle spese pubbliche in ragione della loro capacità contributiva_;
> - che lo statuto dei diritti del contribuente sia una norma di rango costituzionale e conseguentemente stimato non solo dalla dottrina e dalla giurisprudenza ma anche e soprattutto dal legislatore;
> la finanziaria 2007 stabilisce, in contrapposizione al deciso della giurisprudenza più qualificata in tema di accertamenti da studi di settore, che il semplice scostamento dei ricavi dichiarati con quelli da studi di settore costituisce causa di accertamento come a dire che il reddito stabilito per legge è quello desumibile dagli studi di settore, che per il mancato adeguamento agli studi laccertamento è dietro langolo sulla base del reddito atteso (e più di ogni altro, dal lavoratore autonomo), che le possibilità di difesa per il contribuente si assottigliano
> Molto interessante anche la franchigia  e ciò a conferma dei metodi grossolani, rozzi, iniqui di determinazione del reddito imponibile...  
> Buon lavoro

----------


## dario081275

Cortesemente,  
la massima della sentenza della CTR Campania è disponibile su www.finanze.gov, se qualcuno ha la *senrtenza completa di motivazioni può postarla*? 
Grazie 
Dario Pantaleo

----------


## dario081275

Scusate se integro il precedente intervento in merito al tema in discussione. 
ho da sottoporre un caso. 
Ho presentato ricorso avverso avviso di accertamento da studi di settore. nel ricorso introduttivo non ho eccepito, aihmé, la mancata allegazione del prospetto di calcolo dello studio e non ho chiesto la conseguente nullità dell'avviso. Me ne dolgo fortemente perché a seguito del contraddittorio lo studio è variato e quindi riuscire a far valere l'eccezione penso che sia risolutiva del caso. 
trattandosi di presunta *nullità* dell'atto, posso eccepire il vizio in un momento successivo alla presentazione del ricorso introduttivo? 
ed è meglio farlo con memorie aggiuntive entro 60 gg. dal ritiro delle controdeduzioni oppure con memorie illustrative 20 gg liberi prima della trattazione??? 
sono fortemente interessato ad un vs parere/consiglio 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ed è meglio farlo con memorie aggiuntive entro 60 gg. dal ritiro delle controdeduzioni oppure con memorie illustrative 20 gg liberi prima della trattazione???

  Non sarei così preoccupato.
Io farei delle memorie aggiuntive. 
ciao

----------


## dario081275

Nel ringraziarti della pronta risposta e sperando di non risultare petulante: 
come ben sai memorie aggiuntive possono essere prodotte solo nell'ipotesi che la controparte depositi documenti non ancora conosciuti al ricorrente (art. 24, c. 2, D.Lgs. 546/92). 
Prima che mi rispondessi pensavo che fosse stato più opportuno procedere con memorie illustrative, mancando il presupposto di cui sopra. 
Oppure tu ritieni che si possano presentare memorie aggiuntive perché la nullità di un atto può essere eccepita in ogni stato e grado del procedimento (che poi era la vera questione posta con il mio precedente intervento). 
Grazie mille.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io non ho mai presentato memorie aggiuntive: ho sempre scritto tutto nel ricorso introduttivo; in casi eccezionali, ho prodotto documenti in sede di udienza! Per cui, non avevo presente questa circostanza di cui al 24 co 2.
Se la norma - che non ho letto - dice quello che hai scritto, è ovvio che non puoi presentarle. E sono d'accordo con la tua conclusione. Salvo fare come faccio io. 
ciao   

> Nel ringraziarti della pronta risposta e sperando di non risultare petulante: 
> come ben sai memorie aggiuntive possono essere prodotte solo nell'ipotesi che la controparte depositi documenti non ancora conosciuti al ricorrente (art. 24, c. 2, D.Lgs. 546/92). 
> Prima che mi rispondessi pensavo che fosse stato più opportuno procedere con memorie illustrative, mancando il presupposto di cui sopra. 
> Oppure tu ritieni che si possano presentare memorie aggiuntive perché la nullità di un atto può essere eccepita in ogni stato e grado del procedimento (che poi era la vera questione posta con il mio precedente intervento). 
> Grazie mille.

----------


## dario081275

A vostro avviso la mancata allegazione del prospetto di calcolo dello studio di settore è, di per sé, causa di nullità dell'avviso di accertamento ovvero l'Ufficio può assolvere all'onere per relationem, rinviando al prospetto già notificato con l'invito al contraddittorio, soprattutto, se nel confronto con il Fisco il prospetto non è stato modificato? 
Qualcuno può postare cortesemente la CTR Campania 189/2006, del 26/01/2006, che sembra si esprima espressamente sul punto? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> A vostro avviso la mancata allegazione del prospetto di calcolo dello studio di settore è, di per sé, causa di nullità dell'avviso di accertamento ovvero l'Ufficio può assolvere all'onere per relationem, rinviando al prospetto già notificato con l'invito al contraddittorio, soprattutto, se nel confronto con il Fisco il prospetto non è stato modificato? 
> Qualcuno può postare cortesemente la CTR Campania 189/2006, del 26/01/2006, che sembra si esprima espressamente sul punto? 
> Grazie

   
La sentenza non me la trovo. 
La tua eccezione la metterei nel ricorso, ma non ci punterei molto....

----------


## fsdn2003

se il prospetto di calcolo è stato allegato dall'inizio bene, altrimenti l'ufficio non può emetterlo o allegarlo successivamente..la commiss. trib. dovrebbe annullare l'avviso, soprattutto in virtù del nuovo orientamento ex recente sent. CTR Campania.. inoltre, tale ultima interpretazione e sent. io presentarei con memorie illustrtive.
saluti

----------


## dario081275

ma tu il testo di questa sentenza cel'hai???
se sì puoi postarla cortesemente....... 
è interessante anche CTR Puglia Sez. X, sent. 60, del 07/10/2008 dalla motivazione sembra che la Commissione affermi la necessità che sia dichiarata la gravità dello scostamento. 
Qualcuno ha disponibile il testo?

----------


## fsdn2003

no purtroppo...anzi aspetto anche io che qualcuno la posti. comunque eccepisci ugualmente tale argomentazione
ciao

----------


## dario081275

Grazie comunque. 
La sentenza l'avevo già chiesta al forum ma nessuno l'ha trovata. 
Tutti parlano di questa sentenza ma nessuno pare l'abbia letta

----------

